# Looking for new depthfinder



## I'm G'na Ms Her (May 26, 2004)

Planning on getting a new depthfinder. Looking in the range of $400 (or less). Down scanning looks really good. Is it as good as the pictures show (counting leaves on trees at 1 million feet?) Any suggestions for a make/model?


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just went through the upgrade game too.

If you already have GPS or no desire for it, the Lowrance Elite-5x is in your price range. It has DI built in, but doesn't appear to have the traditional sonar (83/200) capability. Keep in mind DI generally requires the boat to be moving for use. It'll still paint targets though.

I'm a Lowrance guy, but the whole Lowrance/Humminbird thing is like the Ford/Chevy thing. I stay with Lowrance because I'm used to their system. I think going from one to the other would be like going from a PC to a Macintosh. Not impossible, not difficult... just something else to learn. If the wheel rolls, why re-invent it kind of thing.

There are some really good deals at BPS right now. Plus, if you call your order in, you can use the 6-pay plan to make it more affordable if you decided to go with a more expensive unit, and give yourself better options. Some of the Lowrance products have big rebates right now. I got the HDS7 Gen 2 with LSS2 bundle for $1499 before $300 rebate.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I agree with Dan,On the Ford/Chevy bit.However this can get confusing.Trying to get the best bang for your buck is all we want There are some Very nice units available in that price range.Look at some of them in sores and ask the salesman lots of ?Some of these guy's really know what they are talking about,And then some?!Either way Good Luck!! and have fun with it.Some of the units run demo's and can be difficult to get beyond them without help, but you can get a good idea of the unit does.


----------

